# What do you do with this ??



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_162-20059624-504083.html


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

OC the shit out of it?


----------



## Dominic Rozzi (Aug 2, 2009)

Ben Colbert said:


> OC the shit out of it?


 punt


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Personally, I'd stay in the car and wonder how the hell that alligator got to TN. ha ha. I can hear the dispatcher saying; a what??? Say again. then laughing as it dispatched the cover unit. ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

What do you do? You make yourself some gator boots. I thought they already did. Now I know you're thinking can I train this in ring? Well, he'll do fine in the DoH if you don't trip over his tail, but the face attack's going to take too long, but when he gets to the decoy, decoy better have something better than a Crown Vic bumper to feed him.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Alligators are fast. Don't feed into the slow thing.

I would teach a gator to do ring, but I cannot get decoys as it is. 

I don't think motivational training is going to work on the out.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, after he backed up to get the gator off, I probably would have put it in drive and ran the damn thing over a few times. But that's me.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Alligators are fast. Don't feed into the slow thing.


They're only fast in straight lines. I wouldn't be scared to walk within several feet of a gator that size, just gotta remember to run in zig zags.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Dave Martin said:


> They're only fast in straight lines. I wouldn't be scared to walk within several feet of a gator that size, just gotta remember to run in zig zags.


 I'd pay a dollar to see that. While you're zigging he's gonna get you on the apex of the zag.

Old wives tale.

I keep a catch pole, electrical tape and rope in the trunk for such occasions. Catching gators always get the ol adrenalin pumping. It's dry this year and alot of the big boys are winding up in some very strange places already.


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

If I was the one taking the video, it would have looked like an alligator attacking a police car during an earthquake 

I think I will stick with Rattlesnakes and scorpions..LOL


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

Dave Martin said:


> They're only fast in straight lines. I wouldn't be scared to walk within several feet of a gator that size, just gotta remember to run in zig zags.


And hope you don't zig when you should have zagged.

Ang


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

roll him over and tickle his belly..


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> roll him over and tickle his belly..


Alpha roll or death roll?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sissy, shallow grip. 8-[8-[


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Howard Knauf said:


> I'd pay a dollar to see that. While you're zigging he's gonna get you on the apex of the zag.
> 
> Old wives tale.
> 
> I keep a catch pole, electrical tape and rope in the trunk for such occasions. Catching gators always get the ol adrenalin pumping. It's dry this year and alot of the big boys are winding up in some very strange places already.


my aunt lives in marianna and they had a twee shaker( thats a swamp people reference) come up on her back patio. It was 10 ft though.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

According to Swamp People there is only 1 way to handle this . " SHOOT IT , SHOOT IT , SHOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

awww looka der dats a twee chaker der elizabeth. awww lawwd toot it elizabeth toot it


----------

